# Funny Conversation at a Show :)



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Yesterday at a show someone came up to my booth and told me about how she had grown up on a goat farm. She shared stories of her mom's goat milk soap, eating goat cheese, etc. She bought soap as gifts for her siblings to remind them of "home". As she was leaving she asked me if I had ever dressed a goat. I said, "Well yes, I have!". She said, "Isn't it wonderful?!" Now I am thinking...um...ok... it was fun but... so I said, "Yes, it was. My daughter was Luke Sky Walker and her goat was Princess Leigh and won second place at the State Fair last year." Now she is looking at me like I am crazy and I am even more confused. We go back and forth in this confusion then I realize she is talking about butchering/ Cabrito. LOL, we both laughed- but I am sure she thinks I am the crazy one- who would ever confuse "dressing a goat" with putting clothes on a goat and entering a costume contest?!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL! That's really funny!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh that's hilarious! We put sweatshirts on our babies in the winter....that's what I would think of. LOL


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL After reading your post I thought of my favorite books that I use to read when I was young called Amelia Bedelia. She took everything that someone would say literally... and dressed the turkey at Thanksgiving. LOL I haven't thought of that in years. Thanks for the memory boost. Linda


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

That is funny.. Let me tell you what happened to me on Saturday at Crafts Fair. I was just minding my business. It was soo arkward with 2 different people.. First people came in and loves my soaps and etc then her lil boy told me that he DONT LIKE ME. I wasnt talking to him or anything. I was doing stuff. His mom freaked out and smacked him. I just chuckled. Then The lil boy told his mom that She dont have the money to buy the soaps. Like very very rude. That lil boy is like 6 years old. I was lil shocked. I understand that the lil boy dont like me because of my voice (i am deaf.) 

2nd person kinda make me mad.. She was on and on about goats milk stuff and she loves it and blah blah.. She goes can I call you if I want to buy more. I said No you cant call me directly.. She goes well I dont like to use the computer. I said that is fine u will be talking to my son but not me.. So my aunt got lil upset and told her that look my niece is deaf and the lady REFUSE to believe that.. She told my aunt that no she is not deaf and she is fine. My aunt was laughing and said really well okay find out.. Then the lady covered her mouth while talking to me. I said what is going on and why is she covering her mouth. My aunt said well she thinks u are not deaf. I laughed and said well I cannot hear NOTHING and i am deaf. She was shocked and act skeptical! UGH.. It is funny becuz she made her self look stupid.. But it still hurts my feelings THOU.


----------

